# camo gun tape question



## jmburton (Feb 7, 2007)

i recently picked up an o/u yildiz spz me and basiclly i started off with shotguns with the intentions of hunting but really like the o/u's and can't shoot my pump as well at the skeet range. i've been shooting every weekend for 2 months now and am getting quite good.

now i want to have a all purpose o/u skeet and hunting. should i look into the tape to get the gun more discreat in the marsh during hunting season?
also does anyone know of a o\u camo kit .

http://www.cabelas.com/cabelas/en/templ ... hasJS=true


----------



## shiawassee_kid (Oct 28, 2005)

i think people over emphasize the need for a camo gun. If you keep your barrel down when the birds are working your alright.

I've used camoclad before on one of my guns and it works fine...for about a season if you hunt hard...if you don't hunt too hard it will last a good while. It does bleach out if in the sun over long period of time.


----------



## daley_smith4 (Jan 31, 2007)

I would look at the snake skin camo covering in cablelas i've never used it but it looks ahttp://www.cabelas.com/cabelas/en/temp ... &noImage=0 lot more efficient and I am thinking of getting it myself


----------



## Wld Fowl (May 29, 2006)

Stay away from snake skin it looks good and is easy to put on but when you take it off after the season the gaps that it left will have rust on them.

I almost ruined a shotgun handed down to me from my father in-law.

You could just spend the money and get it dipped. Our Gander MT. does it for 180.00

Later,
Ryan


----------



## DU (Jan 29, 2007)

If you use camo tape the gummy residue left on the gun can be removed with a little work by using gun oil. Remove the tape. Then spray oil directly on the residue and let it sit for a minute before using a cotton cloth to remove the goo. I find the tape protects the gun from scratches during the season and looks good after this cleaning.


----------



## wdevlieger (Mar 29, 2006)

my old man raised quarter horses for like 20 years and the med tapes he used worked awesome.....no res left on the gun and it was cheap enough to keep replacing through the season......its comes in all sorts of colors although I doubt you can find an actual camo...you can find it at any real vet just the local one


----------



## Danimal (Sep 9, 2005)

I have a camo wrap that I use. I just can't remember the name, I bought it at Gander MT.

It is like the Johnson & Johnson med wrap that only sticks to itself. It looks/feels like a cloth wrap that has a resin in it that is kind of tacky at first. But like I said, it only sticks to itself. It can be removed and replaced many times and does not leave a residue.

Good luck!


----------



## HATCHETMAN (Mar 15, 2007)

Spend the money and get the gun dipped, or duracoat it yourself. You can apply the duracoat over wood and metal, and it is a weatherproof barrier when applied properly. If you use your gun very much, you will find that adhesive type tape is a terrible mess, and a waste of time, not to mention could become a rust problem if the tape lifts off. The vet wrap like stuff would work if it's available in camo, but I would imagine it would mess with your sight picture if you wrapped it over the rib on the barrel. If you want to get real serious, just buy a camo or weather resistant over / under. Lots of choices like browning, H&K, ruger, traditions, etc. Over the years I've cut some corners and learned some lessons the hard way. Trust me, spend the money and git er dun right the first time.

HM


----------



## mach (Aug 29, 2005)

I have used the tape with good success...took a little time to get off with alcohol and fingernail polish remover acetone don't get this on wood!!
I have also used the snake sock but it won't hold together; it slips around and is more bothersome.

There is a camo spray kit by HV with three colors and a pattern.I have it but have not used it yet..oh yes the camo paint does come off with certain instructions


----------

